# Just started two more slabs



## smokeybo (Oct 13, 2019)

One is 5.1 lbs the other is 4.3 lbs
I used the digging dog form calculator and my digital scale from amazon this time
This is about a third of the amount of stuff I put in my first cures last year.
No wonder my bacon was so salty!
And someone on here used 1.75% salt so I'm going with that

My buddy is coming down from out of state to hunt on my place in a couple weeks so I'll surprise him and let him smoke his own bacon (he's actually coming to smoke his own bacon using this new night vision scope he got) and take it home with him.

This cure was the basic, kosher, brown and #1


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 13, 2019)

Here's another great site you can use for bacon specs, been using it for years no problemo. If you choose to dig deeper into the site there's a lot of great information. RAY
http://www.localfoodheroes.co.uk/calculator/dry_cure_bacon/


----------



## daveomak (Oct 14, 2019)

Bo, morning... using 1.75% salt and 0.25% cure#1 give a 2% salt...  Also add 1% sugar to reduce and salt taste...   Works for me...  I've been using that amount for several years...  The 1% sugar is low enough it won't burn when fried...  I found 2% sugar would burn...  It's all preference...   that is a very good starting point if you wish to make changes later...    Also, you can add any spice flavor in your next batch if you want to kick up the flavor..   
Personally, I like bacon that tastes like pig... Nothing Foo-Foo about my bacon...


----------



## smokeybo (Nov 1, 2019)

No hogs but smoked ~9lbs for Friday - Sunday pretty much non-stop
has a great smoke smell to it
I have a few strips in the oven now
Came to my computer to get the digging dog calculator to make the cure for my next three slabs:
1597g
1860g
1932g

I like the smaller sized bellies so I can give them as (manageable) gifts

I run all hickory pellets although this next run I think I want to try hickory & one other like apple or pecan (has to be really soft as I like to smoke for many hours)


----------



## smokeybo (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2019)

That is a good looking slab of bacon!
Nice color!
Al


----------



## smokeybo (Nov 1, 2019)

1.75% is too salty
is the salt necessary for a chemical reaction with the cure?
if so, what is the lowest % of salt i can go with?
if not, i might do 0.25% salt
i want all pork, smoke and sugar
no salt taste


----------

